# Chainsaws....



## TheBEast (Mar 17, 2009)

Any one have any picture stoke?  Borrowed a Husqarvarna 455 Rancher from a buddy and got some wood for next winter.....there's just something about working with a chainsaw that's gratifying.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 17, 2009)

Cue Marc and the safety orange chaps.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Ironically enough, I'm watching Axemen right now on my DVR as I'm reading this


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2009)

Saws are fun! The exhaust smells great too. Just to need to respect that they can really bite you if you're not careful.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Cue Marc and the safety orange chaps.



I'm highly disappointed that he hasn't responded to this thread yet..


----------



## Marc (Mar 18, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Cue Marc and the safety orange chaps.



Yo!












My go to saw is my Husqvarna 372 xp (71.5 cc), 24" b&c, full comp, round ground semi chisel.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> Yo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!  Just the chainsaw stoke this thread has been in dire need of!


----------



## jjmcgo (Mar 18, 2009)

*Nice job*

Put it right where you wanted it. Nice job.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

Got wood??


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump...bought a HD special to cut down and clean up some small trees around the yard.  Used it once but all I had for protection was jeans and safety glasses.

What is the minimum set of safety gear?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> Bump...bought a HD special to cut down and clean up some small trees around the yard.  Used it once but all I had for protection was jeans and safety glasses.
> 
> What is the minimum set of safety gear?



A cod piece and common sense.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

hammer said:


> Bump...bought a HD special to cut down and clean up some small trees around the yard.  Used it once but all I had for protection was jeans and safety glasses.
> 
> What is the minimum set of safety gear?



I won't saw without cut resistant pants or chaps, steel toes or chainsaw boots, safety glasses and hearing protection.  No felling without a suspended hardhat of some kind.  Some folks won't do with less than a full chainsaw helmet and integrated mesh face shield, but I prefer without.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> A cod piece and common sense.



This too.  Saw with a sharp chain, a well tuned saw and a clear head.  Always best to prevent an accident.

Always know where your bar tip is and don't let it do the cutting, especially the top part of the tip.  Always check that your inertia brake works before use.  Use the chain brake whenever the bar isn't cutting through wood.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc said:


> I won't saw without cut resistant pants or chaps, steel toes or chainsaw boots, safety glasses and hearing protection.  No felling without a suspended hardhat of some kind.  Some folks won't do with less than a full chainsaw helmet and integrated mesh face shield, but I prefer without.



HAHA. It always worked ok when the chain was sharp and you didn't touch yourself with the spinning part.  Engineers crack me up.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> HAHA. It always worked ok when the chain was sharp and you didn't touch yourself with the spinning part.  Engineers crack me up.



Have you ever seen a saw injury in person?  I don't ever want that to happen to me.  They're never minor.

Anyone I've worked with and operated a saw safely wore their PPE.  Anyone I've seen who scared me with a saw or had no clue what they were doing were similarly lax with their PPE.  The two always seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2010)

Marc said:


> I won't saw without cut resistant pants or chaps, steel toes or chainsaw boots, safety glasses and hearing protection.  No felling without a suspended hardhat of some kind.  Some folks won't do with less than a full chainsaw helmet and integrated mesh face shield, but I prefer without.


Thanks...do you also wear gloves?

Seems like the safety gear is going to cost as much as the saw (yes, it is an inexpensive saw).  I liked how the saw saved a lot of time but I didn't feel safe, so yes, I do plan on making the purchase.

Interesting how HD sells the saws but I didn't see the safety gear anywhere nearby. :roll:


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, mostly leather work gloves, but really just for vibe damping and enhanced grip and warmth in the winter.  If you keep both hands on the saw at all times as you should, your hands should stay in relative safety.

I've had some old grizzled cutters tell me they'll only wear cotton gloves because they'll slip off easy if they get their hand caught up in something, but just as many guys tell me there's not a good reason for doing that other than because everyone does it.

PPE isn't cheap (paid $50 for my chaps) but still cheaper than rehabbing a wound or doing permanent damage.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 4, 2010)

Some type of hard boots, hiking boots work well, is a good idea. When I depended on getting my 5 cords every fall for winter heat, no central heat in the old cabin I lived in for 12 years, one time I was cutting some stacked deadfall in the NF, it was raining  and I slipped. The saw hit my boot and trimmed the toe part of my boot an inch or so. No damage to my foot but if I was wearing sneakers or worse yet, sandals I would be known now as Joe "toeless" Jackson. 

Even with light cutting it's also a good idea to at least have someone else around just in case. If your accident prone like Tim Taylor an ambulance on call would be good too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks for a local Stihl dealer...they should have chaps. 

Speaking of which, I need to pull the trigger on that MS250 soon. I've got some pine rounds that need to be cut so they'll fit in the stove.


----------



## Talisman (Jun 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> I won't saw without cut resistant pants or chaps, steel toes or chainsaw boots, safety glasses and hearing protection.  No felling without a suspended hardhat of some kind.  Some folks won't do with less than a full chainsaw helmet and integrated mesh face shield, but I prefer without.



+1  The kevlar chaps also help protect green briars and other thorny plants.  I'm a fan of the hardhat with integral hearing and mesh face protection versus safety glasses, that's my preference after a few sticks to the face.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Have you ever seen a saw injury in person?  I don't ever want that to happen to me.  They're never minor.
> 
> Anyone I've worked with and operated a saw safely wore their PPE.  Anyone I've seen who scared me with a saw or had no clue what they were doing were similarly lax with their PPE.  The two always seem to go hand in hand.



Never saw one and worked with them one summer 9 hours a day cutting.   Clear cutting to widen a road around Hunta Mountain.   Your protection equipment is a good idea but it does not replace common sense.   I did get lucky and only cut my jeans across my thigh.  Probably the best lesson I could have gotten with out a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> Never saw one and worked *with them one summer 9 hours a day cutting.   Clear cutting to widen a road around Hunta Mountain.   Your protection equipment is a good idea but it does not replace common sense.*   I did get lucky and only cut my jeans across my thigh.  Probably the best lesson I could have gotten with out a trip to the hospital.



Huh.  Well, thanks for pointing that out, especially after I quickly followed my inital post with this:



Marc said:


> This too.  Saw with a sharp chain, a well tuned saw and a clear head.  Always best to prevent an accident.
> 
> Always know where your bar tip is and don't let it do the cutting, especially the top part of the tip.  Always check that your inertia brake works before use.  Use the chain brake whenever the bar isn't cutting through wood.



But feel free to continue posting condescending BS like "Engineers crack me up."  The dumber you make yourself look, the fewer people like hammer will listen to you and the safer everyone will be.


And FWIW, I've been firewooding since I was old enough to walk, operating saws since I was 11, and spent two summers in highschool learning from a Paul Smith's forestry graduate and free lance professional production faller.


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2010)

As an engineer, I tend to over-think things (OK, I over-think everything), but after seeing the nervous looks on my spouse and son's faces the first time I started the chainsaw, I figured that asking about safety gear isn't over-thinking...


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 4, 2010)

Marc said:


> Huh.  Well, thanks for pointing that out, especially after I quickly followed my inital post with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I never went to school to learn to chop firewood or cut trees.  Kinda seems pretty straight forward to me


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 7, 2010)

Marc said:


> PPE isn't cheap (paid $50 for my chaps) but still cheaper than rehabbing a wound or doing permanent damage.



You can say that again.  Witnessed one chain saw accident, bad.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking at a used Husqvarna 141 for $90.  Not the biggest saw but should do the trick for my property.  Anyone have any experience with this model?


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Looking at a used Husqvarna 141 for $90.  Not the biggest saw but should do the trick for my property.  Anyone have any experience with this model?



It's one of their big box offerings.  $90 isn't a terrible price if it's close to new.  If you're planning on using this to cut down log lengths for your stove, I'd consider at least a 455 Rancher/Sthil 290.  They're both lower power to weight but very tough and will last a long time and both can be had cheap.

If you're just going to use it once or twice a year, the 141 is probably not a bad option.  Always check the compression on a used saw if you don't know the history though.  I think you can rent compression kits from Napa or Autozone.  Just thread into the spark plug port.  After three or four pulls you should be reading upwards of 120-150 psi.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> It's one of their big box offerings.  $90 isn't a terrible price if it's close to new.  If you're planning on using this to cut down log lengths for your stove, I'd consider at least a 455 Rancher/Sthil 290.  They're both lower power to weight but very tough and will last a long time and both can be had cheap.
> 
> If you're just going to use it once or twice a year, the 141 is probably not a bad option.  Always check the compression on a used saw if you don't know the history though.  I think you can rent compression kits from Napa or Autozone.  Just thread into the spark plug port.  After three or four pulls you should be reading upwards of 120-150 psi.



The local Husqy dealer is selling the used saw for a customer.  I'm sure if I ask him about the compressor he will be more than impressed with my knowledge.   I want to start thinning some saplings and small pines around the property line so I am not looking to buck a truck load of log lengths or anything.  I might stop back in in a week and see if it is still available.  If so, might offfer the guy $75.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> The local Husqy dealer is selling the used saw for a customer.  I'm sure if I ask him about the compressor he will be more than impressed with my knowledge.   I want to start thinning some saplings and small pines around the property line so I am not looking to buck a truck load of log lengths or anything.  I might stop back in in a week and see if it is still available.  If so, might offfer the guy $75.



If it's a dealer, he'd probably also be willing to take the muffler off for you while you're there so you can take a peak at the cylinder (bring a little pen light or something).  Make sure it's not scored, no huge carbon build ups (a little is ok) and no discoloration.  It's not that I think a dealer will sell you a junker but it will give him the idea that you're not a dummy and might make him more willing to go a little lower on the price.  Do you know how old it is?


----------



## billski (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I'm sure if I ask him about the compressor he will be more than impressed with my knowledge.



If you want to impress him with your knowledge don't ask him about the compressor, ask about the compression....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Wear your chaps there too to impress him.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> If it's a dealer, he'd probably also be willing to take the muffler off for you while you're there so you can take a peak at the cylinder (bring a little pen light or something).  Make sure it's not scored, no huge carbon build ups (a little is ok) and no discoloration.  It's not that I think a dealer will sell you a junker but it will give him the idea that you're not a dummy and might make him more willing to go a little lower on the price.  Do you know how old it is?



Not sure on the age of the saw.  I purchased a used Ariens snow thrower from this dealer a few seasons back that was in great shape.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If you want to impress him with your knowledge don't ask him about the compressor, ask about the compression....



 Will do.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Wear your chaps there too to impress him.



I wear chaps Monday thru Friday.  QAing financial software is a rough gig.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Not sure on the age of the saw.  I purchased a used Ariens snow thrower from this dealer a few seasons back that was in great shape.



demand a car fax report.

i mean, for $90, i'd make the guy take it apart and check every component.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> demand a car fax report.
> 
> i mean, for $90, i'd make the guy take it apart and check every component.



If you are available you should go with him in case they give him any problems.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> If you want to impress him with your knowledge don't ask him about the compressor, ask about the compression....





o3jeff said:


> Wear your chaps there too to impress him.



I'd also add in that everything you know about cutting trees you learned from watching _Axe Men_, _Swamp Loggers_, and _American Loggers_ :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

Dealers are most impressed when you wear ONLY the chaps and nothing else.  That's what all the professionals do.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Dealers are most impressed when you wear ONLY the chaps and nothing else.  That's what all the professionals do.



Professionals, yes, but not professional chainsawyers


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Professionals, yes, but not professional chainsawyers



Tomato, tomahto.

Like you have a high horse in this fight.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> If you are available you should go with him in case they give him any problems.



i'll wear my chippewa loggers.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'll wear my chippewa loggers.



Also, any and all flannel you own.  Including sheets if you have them.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Tomato, tomahto.
> 
> Like you have a high horse in this fight.



You're right. After that 2-week bender in Manila, I probably shouldn't dicuss chaps at all.
Or horses.


----------



## Marc (Jun 8, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> You're right. After that 2-week bender in Manila, I probably shouldn't dicuss chaps at all.
> Or horses.



Is this a lead in for a follow up post to the shaving thread?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Also, any and all flannel you own.  Including sheets if you have them.



Carhartt flannel.  its all about carhartt.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> Is this a lead in for a follow up post to the shaving thread?



That was Managua. Totally different scene. 
Though, come to think of it, same chaps.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## tjf67 (Jun 19, 2010)

Check out nschat to see how not to handle a chainsaw.   I guess he did not read the instruction book befoe he fired it up.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

I picked this up on Saturday:











Went with a set of chaps, muffs, file/guide, ect. Had the guy swap out the safety chain for a Stihl yellow. 

I have about 6-7 tanks through it and it cuts nicely. This coming weekend, I'm going to fab up a saw buck so I can cut some pine rounds to length. 

Action shots:


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 6, 2010)

Great stuff Glenn!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

It's a fun saw! Felling trees ain't as easy at the guys on Ax Men make it look.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2010)

I saw first hand this past Friday night the results of Glenn's chainsaw prowess, and it's a pretty impressive amount of trees he's taken down, cleaned up, and stacked, a good deal of which were situated on a piece of land that is far from flat!

What's really going to be cool to see the pictures of is the next big tree project at Glenn's place, when the pro's come in, with a big crane, to take down a tree that looks to be a good 125 feet tall and is located maybe 15 feet from both his house and his shed


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2010)

chainsaw work is fun but i really enjoy the next step, splitting!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Jeff! I actually restacked some wood yesterday afternoon. I moved all the "cut this year" stuff to the back stack that's next to the stream. I'm thinking some time in October, I'll start moving wood under the deck. It's great drying weather now...wind/breeze, low humidity and sun. 

Yep! That's gonna be impressive! The only way to get that down is with a crane. I will be taking pics of that! I'm going to see if we can get a round cut from that tree. I'd like to make another small table...to match the other one down stairs. :lol: 

Splitting is great. I sometimes wish I had a gas splitter, but I just don't process enough to justify it. My wife bought me this last year for my birthday: 






I love it. It's a lot easier to swing vs. a regular maul. Some people don't like the shorter handle, but a slight stance adjustment took care of that. I find it splits faster than a maul and I'm much less tired/sore.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Splitting is great. I sometimes wish I had a gas splitter, but I just don't process enough to justify it. My wife bought me this last year for my birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have the same Fiskars. i was shocked at how well something so light worked for splitting.  i've been using the maul lately though, i feel very manly wielding the big heavy tool.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm still amazed how the Fiskars is "sharpened". Do that with a maul and you've got 6lbs of metal burried into a round.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 7, 2010)

got wood?










spent some time this weekend stacking what I'd been splitting.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice! 

Most of this is Ash from a tree that came down last fall. The stack way in the back is all the stuff we cut this year. I have another rack of split dry pine behind the shed, out of the pic.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 8, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Splitting is great. I sometimes wish I had a gas splitter, but I just don't process enough to justify it.



What about renting one?


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 8, 2010)

legalskier said:


> What about renting one?



No brainer!!  I use a coal/wood stove in my house now and really only need to source wood for it every other year or so.  So I rented a beefy splitter from the local hardware store for under $60 for 4 hours.  It was one of the ones that you can stand upright for the really heavy stuff.  It made such quick work of the cord or so of stuff I had to split.  If you've got enough to do it sure does make quick easy work of it!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd gladly rent one if I had enough wood to process at one time. Mostly, It's been small batches. I cut a lot of pine to length one Sunday afternoon. The next Saturday, I went outside and an hour and half later, it was all split. It probably would have taken me an hour just to go to town, get the splitter and bring it back. 

I've got a neighbor who wants to take some trees down and give us the firewood. Depending on how that goes, I may have a good excuse to go rent one. Woooo!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks for the reminder,,,have to call my buddy to restock for the fall...free firewood is for me!


----------



## billski (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TheBEast (Dec 30, 2010)

That is way cool....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 3, 2011)

our town gives away free wood, first come, first serve, take what you can load.....its uncut, would probably split by hand....


----------



## Glenn (Jan 4, 2011)

That clip ws like heli loggers. They used to show it in discovery; it's now on planet green. A very cool show.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That clip ws like heli loggers. They used to show it in discovery; it's now on planet green. A very cool show.



Gotta Like Gord Closen and his heli-logger crew!


----------



## Plowboy (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Gotta Like Gord Closen and his heli-logger crew!



Yea.. A little more professional than S+S Aqua loggers.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2011)

Plowboy said:


> Yea.. A little more professional than S+S Aqua loggers.



True, but the comic relief that is usually closely associated with S+S Aqua loggers can't be matched by Gord and his crew!  :lol:  And with Shelby the Louisiana Bayou Swamp logger, i'm never quite sure if he's going to get chomped on by an alligator, get blown up with some dynamite, or have his lifting rig break and decapitate him


----------



## Glenn (Jan 4, 2011)

The guys in the swamp are certainly interesting!  It does make the show a bit easier to watch. I feel the other crews doing the traditional logging are too busy being staged by the producers to create some "drama". "OK, now that female we wanted to you to hire...go get mad at her..."


----------

